# How to use rci at aulani



## Maryjane39 (Mar 19, 2017)

im still learning the timeshare world. Salesperson mentioned that i could use $$ for rci resevations with aulani. Does that have to be within 45 days? Do we still have to pay the resort fees and parking fees?? 

Is there a step by step in how to use the rci? 

I guess i dont know where to start! I also wanted to help a friend out for a cheaper price for the week in california using $$ with rci. If at all possible?

Or, use my points? And have it paid? Help! Tia


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi

By Aulani are you meaning Disney aulani? If so you could theoretically get an exchange for aulani. But only theoretically because I think the amount of inventory deposited is very limited if it exists at all. 

Within the last two years I haven't heard of anyone getting a match. This doesn't mean that inventory is not being deposited only that those getting a match is not reporting it to this forum. 

Normally if you have a wish for anything at Disney except Okw or ssr then you need a very seasoned ongoing search with RCI. With seasoned I mean at least 18 months old. But having in mind the limited amount of inventory for aulani I think I needs to be closer to 36 months. 

With this in mind I would recommend that you either rent DVC points, book with Disney directly or make other backup plans.  I honestly don't think it's gonna happen unless Disney change what they deposit into RCI. Another thing you should only expect a 1br at aulani, a 2br is not happening with the current depositing pattern.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 19, 2017)

Maryjane39 said:


> im still learning the timeshare world. Salesperson mentioned that i could *use $$ for rci resevations with aulani.* Does that have to be within 45 days? Do we still have to pay the resort fees and parking fees??



The exchange company RCI offers last minute reservations (within 45 days of check in) referred to as "Last Call". But you will not find high demand resorts such as Disney or peak travel times (summer beach weeks, winter ski weeks, etc) in Last Call. Last Call is made up of leftovers that basically have no demand (lower tier resorts during off peak times). I suggest doing some research before booking these resorts since many may not be up to Hilton quality standard (if that matters to you). Some folks are willing to sacrifice amenities, quality and/or location for Last Call prices.

See this old thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/last-call-perk.225807/



> Is there a *step by step* in how to use the rci?


Here's a link to an article I wrote that covers the RCI basics - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-overview-article-final.208324/#post-1605364

With exchanging, it's best to start your search early and be as flexible as possible with your travel dates (multiple weeks/months). Keep in mind you're competing with the masses. With any exchange company it's best to setup an ongoing search to get in the queue. Generally what you see online are the leftover weeks after all ongoing searches have been satisfied. The exception is RCI nightly stays (aka RCI points inventory) which are not satisfied via ongoing searches (aka OGS).

Also see this these threads - 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-overview-article-final.208324/#post-1605364
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-to-set-up-rci-ongoing-search.220554/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-rci-portal.245509/#post-1919239




> I guess i dont know where to start! I also wanted to help a friend out for a *cheaper price for the week in california using $$ with rci. *If at all possible?
> 
> Or, use my points? And have it paid? Help! Tia



Honestly, if your friend is looking to go to California during peak travel times (traveling this summer when the majority of kids are out of school) you're out of luck unless perhaps they're willing to visit places in less demand (like the CA desert resorts during peak summer). You also have access to something called "RCI EXTRA VACATIONS" but HGVC members don't have online access and the costs of these weeks are generally higher. For RCI EXTRA VACATION reservations, you basically need to look through the RCI Directory and select the resorts you're interested and a range of potential travel dates (weeks to months) and call up HGVC to see if there is RCI EXTRA VACATION availability and at what price.

You can use your HGVC point to book a HGVC reservations at the California resorts but peak summer weeks when the kids are out of school (June thru mid August) were probably  booked as soon as the Club Booking Window opened which is 9 months before checkin. But you can try checking for last minute cancellations.
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/california

Your friend can also rent from the timeshare exchange companies via their public website without being an owner. 
(_NOTE: All resorts offered on these sites may not be up to HGVC quality so you need to research before booking. All resorts are not available via the Public website and some rates may be a little higher than the rates offered to timeshare owners._) 
(a) ResorTime - http://resortime.com/explore/
ResorTime FAQ - http://resortime.com/help/faqs/ 
(b) Trading Places International (TPI) - http://www.tradingplaces.com/Rentals/suite-deals-Weekly-Stays
TPI Rentals FAQ - http://www.tradingplaces.com/my-tpi/faqs#rent
(c) Interval International’s Rental Site - http://www.condodirect.com/travel/welcome.home(only a small subset of the rental pool)
(d) RCI Endless Vacation Rental - http://www.endlessvacationrentals.com/ (only a small subset of the rental pool)
(e)Wyndham Extra Holiday - https://www.extraholidays.com/


----------



## frank808 (Mar 20, 2017)

You will not be getting an exchange into aulani using hgvc points.  I have a few searches that are 40+ months old and have not hit aulani since 2014.  The last exchange into aulani was april 2015.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 20, 2017)

Actually, there were a couple of matches for Aulani reported on the sightings forum in 2016 - matched in 1/2016 for June or July of that year. But agreed, very, very rare.


----------



## MIDisfan (Mar 20, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> Actually, there were a couple of matches for Aulani reported on the sightings forum in 2016 - matched in 1/2016 for June or July of that year. But agreed, very, very rare.



If my memory serves me correctly, those where matched through the Wyndham portals. I was watching closely as I had a 2 year old OGS that never matched and Wyndham owners were matching the same time frame with shorter OGS than mine. Looks to me they are getting preference on DVC deposits. Of course, that is just my opinion from monitoring the sightings.


----------



## elleny76 (Mar 20, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> Actually, there were a couple of matches for Aulani reported on the sightings forum in 2016 - matched in 1/2016 for June or July of that year. But agreed, very, very rare.


yes I sow that by 2 owners of *WorldMark by Wyndham*  ..(Not even club Wyndham which I am owner......Aulani "zero")


----------



## frank808 (Mar 20, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> Actually, there were a couple of matches for Aulani reported on the sightings forum in 2016 - matched in 1/2016 for June or July of that year. But agreed, very, very rare.


Only for owners of wyndham or non resale owners of worldmark.  I believe retail buys of worldmark belong to Wyndham club pass while resale does not get this access. Wyndham and rci have a special agreement for inventory that does not go into rci general inventory.  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Wyndham and rci have a special agreement



Thats an understatement.  Wyndham Vacation Ownership and RCI are owned by the same parent company, Wyndham Worldwide.  This was the spinoff when Cendent broke apart.


----------

